# Giảm éo cùng 4 động tác yoga đơn giản với gen nịt bụng latex



## Vietcorset (27/12/18)

_Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex luôn là những bài tập được xem là có lợi ích toàn diện không chỉ đối với vóc dáng mà còn cả sức khỏe nữa. Những tác động đến cơ bắp, kéo giãn xương đốt xuống sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng sở hữu một cơ thể khỏe mạnh và tăng cường sự dẻo dai cho cơ bắp. Việt Corset sẽ chỉ ra  cho chị em 4 động tác yoga giảm mỡ với gen nịt bụng latex rất hiệu quả mà lại dễ thực hiện giúp làm săn chắc cơ bụng và toàn thân._

*Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex: Tư thế con mèo*

_





Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex – Tư thế con mèo_
​Tư thế con mèo là một trong những động tác cơ bản và dễ thực hiện nhất. Tác dụng của nó không chỉ làm săn chắc cơ bụng và hông mà còn làm kéo giãn đốt sống lưng và cổ, giúp giải phóng năng lượng hiệu quả.

Đeo gen nịt bụng latex, xong quỳ gối đặt hai tay xuống sàn. Đầu gối và chân mở rộng trên một đường thẳng và đặt vuông góc với mặt sàn.
hít vào, nhấc cằm và ngực nhìn về phía trước, phía lưng cong xuống. Nhờ tính linh hoạt của xương thép dẻo trong gen nịt bụng latex nên chị em sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái khi thực hiện động tác này.
Từ từ thở ra và cúi cằm về phía ngực. Lưng đẩy cao lên hết mức có thể, siết cơ bụng và vùng hông.
Hít thở thật sâu và châm, giữ tư thế như vậy trong vài nhịp thở.
Từ từ thở ra và trở lại vị trí ban đầu
Thực hiện động tác với _gen nịt bụng latex_ trong 5 đến 6 lần
*Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex: Tư thế chiến binh*

_





Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex – Tư thế chiến binh_
​Với các động tác khuỵu gối, nâng cột sống, dang tay sang hau bên…của tư thế yoga chiến binh không chỉ giúp đốt mỡ ở vùng hông bụng. Mà còn làm săn chắc phần cánh tay và đùi. Đây là tư thế linh hoạt và tác động đều đến toàn bộ cơ thể.

Đứng dang rộng chân trên thảm, để lưng thẳng
Xoay bàn chân trái 90 độ ra ngoài và dể gót chân trái và bàn chân phải nằm theo một đường thẳng.
Dang rộng hai tay song song với mặt đất
Khuỵu gối chân trái sao cho vuông góc và giữ thẳng lưng, siết chặt bắp tay
Hít thở đều, giữ tư thế trong vòng 10 giây và lặp lại đổi chân trong khoảng 5-6 lần
*Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex: Tư thế tấm ván*

_



_
_Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex – Tư thế tấm ván_​
Tư thế tấm ván tác động toàn bộ lên các bộ phần từ đầu lưng, bụng, đùi và tay giúp tiêu mỡ thừa hiệu quả. Động tác yoga với gen nịt bụng latex này cũng góp phần tăng cường sức mạnh cơ thể, giải phóng căng thẳng ở cổ cũng như kéo giãn cột sống.

Hãy bắt đầu với tư thế con mèo
Hít vào, ấn mạnh lòng bàn tay, chống xuống sàn và duỗi thẳng chân, đầu gối
Khuỷu tay thẳng, đùi hông nâng lên và hông không được để quá thấp. Giữ đầu, cột sống và chân thẳng hàng.
Từ từ mở rộng vai và xương đòn rộng, ấn mạnh bàn chân. Lòng bàn tay dang rộng để giữ thăng bằng cho cơ thể.
Giữ tư thế hít thở này trong 10 giây
*Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex: Tư thế rắn hổ mang*

_





Yoga cùng gen nịt bụng latex – Tư thế rắn hổ mang_​
Tư thế này tác động tập trung vào phần bụng dưới và cơ đùi nên sẽ giúp các cơ quan này trở nên săn chắc hơn. Bên cạnh đó tư thế rắn hổ mang cực kì hiệu quả cho đốt sống lưng khỏe mạnh và dẻo dai. _Gen nịt bụng Latex_ làm căng cơ lưng và bụng giúp kích thích hệ tiêu hóa, đốt cháy mỡ đồng thời giúp máu lưu thông hiệu quả.

Nằm sấp, trán để chạm sàn và chân duỗi thẳng, úp mu bàn chân xuống mặt sàn
Đăt bàn tay ở dưới vai và ấn mũi chân, xương hông xuống sàn
Hít vào rồi dồn trọng lựng cơ thể lên hai lòng bàn tay. Uốn cong phần lưng và nâng đầu, ngực ra khỏi mặt sàn.
Ngửa đầu ra phía sau, mắt nhìn lên trên trần nhà.
Giữ tư thế như vậy và hít thở đều trong 8 – 10 giây.
Thở ra, chậm rãi hạ thân trước và đầu về tư thế cũ. Thả lỏng người.


----------

